# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  images

## printbus

Can anyone share plans to resolve the remaining problems with images on 3DPrintBoard?  I have dozens of pictures in albums that seem to have disappeared, and thumbnail images in threads can no longer be viewed.

FOLLOWUP COMMENT: With no thread or PM responses from anyone, I've deleted all of my "corrupted" album content and relinked my technical reference threads to images I've restored offsite from 3DPrintBoard.

----------


## printbus

Hello? Anyone there?

----------


## rylangrayston

I second that  :Smile:

----------


## Warren O'neill

just want to see if this works

----------


## curious aardvark

looks acetone smoothed :-)

Don't kbnow what happened originally - but, reading through the secret mod  forum topics, doesn't look like it was deliberate. 

And hooray, we have image upload back :-)

----------

